# What are your favorite DEMO scenes?



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

What scenes from what DVD's do you put in when you want to show off your hard work and research of building a quality Home Theater?

My favorites are:

WOW--the lightning and 1st tripod rising scenes (3-4?), King of bass scenes, with some startlingly loud crashes and explosions

LOTR Fellowship--Introduction, Just all around cool

M&C--First Battle sequence, Deep powerful cannon shots with tons of wreckage that really works the surrounds

FOF--Crash scene, Crazy bass and TONS of surround material

U-571--Depth Charge scenes, gut wrenching deep bass

Behind Enemy Lines--Heat seeking missle and land mine scenes, Missle scene really works surrounds and puts you in the middle of the chase with the sound of the missle whizzing all around you. land mine scene really shows off your left and front mains in sequence, very cool.

Haunting--door knocking, my favorite bass scene--simply awesome when "the cold" sets in

Nemo--Darla, i just like the look on people's faces when I put a "kid" movie to show my system

SW EP1--Pod Race scene, another scene with a little bit of everything--lots of bass and surround work

Saving Private Ryan--Storming the Beach, simply shocking and breath taking in many many ways. From a pure sound standpoint (which is hard to experience the power of that scene and just pay attention to the sound) there is a ton of surround sound with huge explosions. One of the best.

I think that will get you guys started. What are your favorites?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I do Jurassic Park III quite often... I don't remember the exact chapter but it's when they first land on the Island and run to get back on the plane and then crash.

U-571 and the depth charges are always awesome... also the torpedo explosios at the beginning are pretty good.

There's several scenes in Fantastic Four that I like too.

Blade Trinity has some serious impact scenes that I like.

For music I usually do David Gilmour in Concert... second playing of Shine On You Crazy Diamond is good as well as High Hopes... not necessarily for the bass but for the overall dynamics.

I'm not too good with keeping up with the exact chapters. I usually just pop them in and skip through until I find a good scene. But it also always seems that when we go to stick a DVD in to show just a sampling that we end up picking out a movie to watch and end up watching an entire movie.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

I think that the Fellowship is a little overcooked - that is to say unrealistic. (Fantasy, I know.) That being said, I used it extensively when looking for a sub because it takes a Quality sub to reproduce it without being boomy.

I know its been said 1.00x10^06 times, but Saving Private Ryan is the best I've ever heard.

The haunting has some nice LFE stuff, especially "the cold."

Apollo 13 lift-off. Pretty subtle, but deep.

Pod Race. Fun, fun, fun. It used to jam up my HTiB "sub."

Master and Commander. CANNONS!


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Sheldon,

I agree with all of your choices.



bsheldon said:


> Nemo--Darla, i just like the look on people's faces when I put a "kid" movie to show my system


Kid movies make the best demos. All of the sound is fabricated, so the designers have the opportunity to create as much effect as they want. Also, they are usually showable to any audience because the content is not too contoroversial. I would like to add a few of my kid movie demos.

Nemo- In addition to Darla, the whale scene and the sliding sub scene

The Incredibles - rocket scene, and 100 mile dash.

Titan AE - Ice Field

Toy Story II - Opening Buzz Lightyear scene, and the toys crossing the street scene.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I think better scenes in The Incredibles are when Mr. Incredible drops the vehicle on top of those two guards and the fire on the Jack Jack Attack extra.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

I have most of the DTS demo disks but my favorite scenes among those are:

dragonheart flyaround scene (this one demo led me to buy my first surround speakers)

U-571 depth charge scene

Kill Bill 1 little japanese girl with twirling ball scene


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

If someone has never seen a FPTV system before, I like to pop in the Road Warrior. Not only is it one of my all time favs(superchargers, nitrous, and post-apoc...how can you go wrong?)...but when it fades in on a grainy 4:3 "newsfootage" video...only using about half of the actual screen. Everyone is always looking around at one another like..."this is it...this is a big screen FPTV system"?

Then is fades to black, and snaps back in to a full width 2.35:1 video with the supercharger whining and max doing about 100mph getting chased by a bunch of crazies..

It isn't the "be all end all" for video quality...but it isn't bad. I leave it on until the first chase is over and then you can pop in the next demo.

Tom V.
SVS


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Show off my projector - Finding Nemo, wonderful colors and detail.
Show off my sub - Darla tapping on the fishtank in Nemo, Master and Commander.


----------



## kingkip (Apr 20, 2006)

I think one war movie that gets overlooked for demoing is _We were soldiers_ Awesome surround mix and the shelling is a subwoofer's nightmare. Also _Band of Brothers_ just about anywhere. Has anyone mentioned the pod race from episode I?


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Outbreak* - the scenes with the helicopters in the canyon whipping back and forth behind you.

*Crimson Tide* - rain and thunder in background while the Captain is addressing the men. The thunder actually rolls across the rear speakers.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Yeah, WOTW lightning scene -- it's the only reason I don't delete an otherwise totally lame movie from my system.

Attack of the clones asteroid chase. Nice all the way around. 

I have 'The Incredibles' ready to be watched, and I've never stuck Nemo in my system (although I liked the movie at my bro's house), so I'll have to give it a shot.

-- Otto


----------

